# Zoo Med Tortoise House



## laramie (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anyone used the Zoo Med Tortoise House, and if so what is your opinion on it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coreyc (Jul 30, 2011)

They look nice but way over priced you can make one for a lot cheaper. I built one like it for a 1/4 of the price a book case will work great just take the shelves out and line it with a shower curtain good to go


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 31, 2011)

The enclosure we built this weekend cost 2x as much, however it is 5 foot by 5 foot. So I would say they are over priced


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks nice, but its over-priced and too small.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 31, 2011)

I think they're great as a secure, portable enclosure that's aesthetically pleasing. I'd definitely recommend them for people who don't have the time or desire to build their own. The only thing I don't like is that they're not really a permanent enclosure, the bigger tortoises will outgrow them quickly.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never used one, but have been considering one as an indoor, winter home for my Russian. If you get one, let me know how you like it.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

You can make a much nicer one a lot cheaper.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 1, 2011)

I was given one...they are poorly made...the wood warps very easily and they're really no good for anything more than a year old.

BTW, Jenn's is very nice, although I think they'll spend a significant amount of time trying to bust out. You need more of a visual barrier, so you might consider filling in your pickets


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 1, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I was given one...they are poorly made...the wood warps very easily and they're really no good for anything more than a year old.
> 
> BTW, Jenn's is very nice, although I think they'll spend a significant amount of time trying to bust out. You need more of a visual barrier, so you might consider filling in your pickets



Boulder can't see that high yet  Once he can we will have to add a visual barrier.


----------



## DixieParadise (Aug 1, 2011)

I have one that I bought when I first got Gypsy and wasn't a member of this site. Since May, I have built a great outdoor enclosure.

I do use it to put my torts up at night, but with 3 now it gets a little cramped when I oversleep and they are moving around waiting to go to the big enclosure. Other than that my three 4" Redfoots fit fine in the large hide area.

It is overpriced, but if you are not handy with tools..this might be a better option for you. I like the lockable lids. When winter time comes and they will need to be inside...I am going to have to make them a new tort table.

Hope this helps


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 1, 2011)

i used the zoo med tortoise house it was good but even on the box it comes in it says its only good to keep a tort in it for 6 months because it will out grow it. didnt make sence to me but you can put 2 together to make a 6x2 pen but for small torts its pretty good untill then get a little bigger than its not the best then you have to make a custom habitat


----------

